# Travel insurance 80+ yr olds



## jasconius (21 Apr 2009)

Anybody know where you can get insurance for 80 yr old to travel to USA. VHI excludes USA after 80.


----------



## NicolaM (21 Apr 2009)

http://www.saga.co.uk/insurance/travel-insurance/
Saga do, I think

Nicola


----------



## NicolaM (21 Apr 2009)

Except I've just gone through their online form, and they won't cover non UK residents, sorry


----------



## NicolaM (21 Apr 2009)

Try [broken link removed]


----------



## gillarosa (22 Apr 2009)

I bought Travel Insurance for my 70 something Ma from Crotty Insurance in Sandyford, the first year there was a requirement for a Health Document to be completed from her Doctor and has been plain sailing for annual renewal since then. Hopefully they will be able to help you.
Ph 2950334 
I'm not associated with them.


----------



## TLC (22 Apr 2009)

Just a thought - but is it not against the law to discriminate on grounds of age??


----------



## NovaFlare77 (22 Apr 2009)

TLC said:


> Just a thought - but is it not against the law to discriminate on grounds of age??


 
There are exemptions in the Equal Status Act. From here:

*5. Exemptions on all grounds*

_The Acts allow people to be treated differently on any of the grounds in relation to:_

_*Insurance - *Covering annuities, pensions, insurance policies and other matters relating to risk assessments but only if the differences are based on actuarial or statistical data or other relevant underwriting or commercial factors and are reasonable having regard to the data or other relevant factors;_

Basically, an insurer can charge different rates if they have the data to support the assertion that the older age category poses a greater risk.


----------



## jasconius (22 Apr 2009)

Thanks for the replies


----------

